#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Bιβλιογραφία για επισκευές και ενισχύσεις κτιρίων

## alexaras

Καλησπέρα σας. θέλω να κάνω την διπλωματική μου πάνω στην ενίσχυση και αποκατάσταση κτιρίων.Mπορείτε να μου προτείνετε κάποια βιβλιογραφία??Με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως για κτίρια από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα.Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Athan

Σ.Η. Δρίτσος: επισκευές και ενίσχυση κατασκευών. 
Κων/νος Σπυράκος: ενίσχυση κατασκευών για σεισμικά φορτία. (εκδ. ΤΕΕ)
Μέθοδοι για την επί τόπου αποτίμηση των χαρακτηριστικών των υλικών. (εκδ. ΤΕΕ)
Προσωρινές Εθνικές Τεχνικές προδιαγραφές - Εργασίες αποκατάστασης ζημιών κατασκευών από τον σεισμό και λοιπούς βλαπτικούς παράγοντες. (εκδ. ΤΕΕ)
Τελικό σχέδιο ΚΑΝΕΠΕ (στο site του ΟΑΣΠ. (αν δεν κάνω λάθος))

----------


## nicolas

Πάρα πολύ καλές είναι οι σημειώσεις του Τάσιου από το μάθημα επισκευές και ενισχύσεις στο μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα του ΕΜΠ για τον δομοστατικό σχεδιασμό. http://www.postgrad.structural.civil...r2.htm#%CE%923

Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω πως μπορείς να τις αποκτήσεις. Ίσως εάν επικοινωνήσεις με κάποιον από το μετ/κό να μάθεις κάτι παραπάνω. Ο Τάσιος έχει και στο εμπόριο κάποια βιβλία όπως π.χ. αυτό http://www.simmetria.gr/eshop/?272,%...%E9%EF%F2-%C8.

----------


## alexaras

ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις άμμεσες απαντήσεις

----------


## alexaras

Αυτά τα βιβλία τα βρίσκω σε γνωστά βιβλιοπωλεία (δεν θέλω να αναφέρω επωνυμίες για ευνόητους λόγους) ή στο TEE ?

Γιατί έκανα μια αναζήτηση στο internet και δεν μου έβγαλε που μπορώ να τα βρω. Ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι.

Έκανα μία πιο σύνθετη αναζήτηση και τα βρήκα τα βιβλία. Φαίνονται πολύ καλά και είναι αυτό που ψάχνω. Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## nicolas

> Aυτό το βιβλίο είναι και οι σημειώσεις του κ. Τάσιου για το μεταπτυχιακό των ΠΜ του ΕΜΠ.


Ε τότε το συστήνω σε όλους ανεπιφύλακτα. Έχει πολύ πρακτικά θέματα όπως αντιμετώπιση κοντών αναμονών, υπολογισμός απαιτούμενης περίσφιξης για ενίσχυση υποστυλωμάτων για πλαστιμότητα και άλλα πολλά. Γενικά χειρίζεται πολύ καλά το θέμα της πλαστιμότητας.

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Κοίτα κι εδώ τον ιστότοπο του Δρίτσου.Έχει άφθονο υλικό από Φοιτητικά Συνέδρια και προτεινόμενη βιβλιογραφία.
http://www.episkeves.civil.upatras.gr/

----------


## Theo

κάποια ακόμα:

ΟΑΣΠ - Συστάσεις για προσεισμικές και μετασεισμικές επεμβάσεις σε κτίρια
και
Κατασκευές από τοιχοποιΐα - Φυλλιτσα Καραντώνη

----------


## Evan

όλα τα βιβλία του Priestley άσχετα άν δεν αναφέρονται σε ενισχύσεις γιατί σου δίνουν να καταλάβεις πολλά πράγματα

----------

